# Burton Nug.. smaller the better??



## Regul8or (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just picked up a Burton Nug Directional in size 144. I can't wait to try out this board this weekend at whistler, and I will def be writing up a review. On to my question. I had my choice of a 144 or a 148. I understand that you should ride this board 8-10cm smaller. I currently ride a 156 Custom on Burton triad bindings. My size is 5'9 170lbs. Which is at the very border of the size chart for this board. 

I don't spend too much time in the park... I've read and watched all the reviews about how its a good board for pow (Dave Downing clip def persuaded me a little), but I decreased 12cm from my usual board size. 

Anyone have any experience all-mountain with this board (esp. in powder), and do you think I should have gone for the 148?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

-Regul8or


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah, but what are you going to do if people tell you the 148 would have been better?
the 148 will give you more float, the 144 will be easier to throw around


----------



## Regul8or (Dec 3, 2012)

Well I would just swap them. The Burton outlet has a nice return policy  . I was just concerned over the weight ranges and such. thanks for the input, keep it coming!


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

144 is TINY.


----------



## Regul8or (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep,it is pretty comical.. do you have any experience with this board though?? It's supposed to be ridden much smaller.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Honestly I don't, I looked into a 150 and I'm not that much bigger than you (200lbs) but 144 sounds tiny for anything other than a dedicated park board.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

are you looking at least year's sizes - this year Burton is showing 142, 146, and 150 for Nug sizes.

I would say that if you're getting this board as your only board i'd get the bigger size but if it's a 2nd board go small, it's kind of the point of it. 

I rode one last year in spring conditions; it was a lot of fun even if you're not a park person, really easy to turn and easy to ollie and spin and so on. Personally when I think powder I think of a tapered board with a lot of setback or maybe something powder oriented but twin like the Sherlock, which is very floaty. I have a sherlock which I bought for trips out west, I doubt that if I had a Nug and I was told there was going to be deep snow I'd take it instead but I haven't ridden the Nug in deep snow so who knows, lots of fresh at whistler latlely, post a review.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, so swap it for the bigger size. Don't be worried about how small it is compared to reg boards.

Lamps, last year they had a directional version of the nug with iirc s-rocker and a little taper. Just awesome for allmountain. This year it has become the Root, with flat camber


----------



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

I ride a nug 146 twin,and we are about the same size you may want the 148 for the float.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

148. Even I wouldn't go for a 144 and I'm 50lbs lighter than you.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Supra said:


> Ok, so swap it for the bigger size. Don't be worried about how small it is compared to reg boards.
> 
> Lamps, last year they had a directional version of the nug with iirc s-rocker and a little taper. Just awesome for allmountain. This year it has become the Root, with flat camber


Yah, the root comes in those sizes, methinks I'll look for a demo

so many boards to try, so little time...


----------



## Regul8or (Dec 3, 2012)

You guys are definitely convincing me to swap them. I would definitely want more float and stability. Since its directional though, cant I just move the bindings back a little to provide a similar effect? Or is it all about surface area and rider weight?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

not sure how many times I have to say this: if you can swap it easily, swap it!
forget about your weight etc. just go by the 8-10 cm rule. you normally ride a 156, right? what's 156 minus 8?


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Is it 144?

I was told there would be no math.


----------



## Freshies (Dec 6, 2012)

*hey*

ya that sounds pretty small for you dude. Even though it's a great pow board, it won't even seem like it with that size... 

Check out the Burton Whammy Bar...

Some footage of the board in action:
XXX SEXY SNOWBOARDING by Lord Andrew Szortyka's Burton Marley 2.5 - YouTube


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

get the 148 like everyone told you

Hey Supra, seems Nagano is going to get dumped on tonight

I will be in Nozawa the next few days 

If you are in the neighborhood lets do a few laps


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Noz should be off the scale. We smashed Happo today. It was bottomless!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Epic bottomless powder.

Terje was at Nozawa on tuesday,

maybe hitting Hakuba next?

he was riding a cheetah with cartels BTW.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

nice. I saw the instagram. Did you actually see Terje?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Supra said:


> nice. I saw the instagram. Did you actually see Terje?


Sadly not, one of my riding buddies did though apparently he was just cruising and busting some tweaked out methods and indies in the powder around the yamabiko area.


----------

